
Microsoft opens cloud services to select Canadian clients with new data centres - ppereira
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/microsoft-opens-cloud-services-to-select-canadian-clients-with-new-data-centres/article29225256/
======
SteveNuts
What a great day for canada, therefore the world

------
drpgq
I wonder if it would make sense to have a data centre in Gatineau for the feds
to take advantage of the way cheaper electricity in Quebec than Ontario.

